# New Patio/Texturing cielings



## 'Andyman (Sep 5, 2005)

*Patios and ceilings*

J.R.

Pavers vs. Concrete. I would say it depends where you live. Is ground frost and possible heaving a reality or are you one of the lucky sun devils.  Concrete can be tricky for a handyman to do it properly, correct mix, reinforcing etc. Pavers can be easily fixed if they do heave but if a good base is prepared they can be there for years without reworking.

Textured ceilings I've tried a few different ways over the years. Paint with grit in it, gives an even but low texture....bottom line, it looks liked paint. Troweled plaster, and combed to form swirls or other random patterns. I have also done the traditional builder method whith a little hopper full of mixed gritted plaster, a compressor and spray gun. This equipment can be had from your local rent-all and to me me gives the best and most professional looking effect. Tip: If you do it this way, as well as the water used to mix the plaster, use some white latex ceiling paint and you get a much whiter finish.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

[QUOTE='Andyman]
I have also done the traditional builder method whith a little hopper full of mixed gritted plaster, a compressor and spray gun. This equipment can be had from your local rent-all and to me me gives the best and most professional looking effect. [/QUOTE]
I would have to agree
However, it is messy
It would be tricky for a DIYer in a furnished, finished house
Consider having an empty room plan
Also a spouse and kids to Gramma's plan wouldn't hurt


----------

